# Male castration



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

hi all,
Harley is only 12 weeks but was discussing castration with the vet and am totally confused as to when is best to get him done - have heard from 4 months from vet, and 8 weeks from dog rescue - up to a year from other places.
Has anyone any experience?
And will it affect temperament / humping if it does change hormone levels? Is it a benefit or disadvantage? I can't help thinking of Harley humping his toy cat so hard tonight his back legs came off the ground and he did a forward roll! Pretty hilarious to watch 
All the expert / experience so welcome as ever!
Love 
Jen(62) & Harley


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi - I know there is SO much info when you look into it, a lot of the sites that you find searching the net which are pro waiting have some pretty convincing arguments, but there are loads of people who think it is definitely best to have done earlier. I wouldn't worry about toy or bed humping, at a very young age they really have no idea why they are doing it or its just over excitement at playtime. It does stop the sexual humping which generally starts later - that is when they may start trying to hump other dogs in a definite sexual way (and the occasional leg!). I had my boy done at (nearly)8 months, he had been cocking his leg since 4 months (i'd seen a few sites recommending you definitely wait until they had been doing this for at least a month), and he had started being much more interested in the ladies (dogs!), another reason for me was that he is quite a large dog now and does jump over other dogs and I hoped getting him done would lesson the chance of entire males getting aggressive with him - oh and stop him running after other dogs as much. Other advice is to wait if your dog is at all nervous and lacking in confidence as neutering at a young age can make this worse - I had always thought of Dudley as confident but he had starting barking at outside noises and neutering him did seem to make that worse - although it may have been coincidence, he does seem to be improving a little now though - he is definitely still very confident with people and dogs when out. Hasn't really changed his general character at all, hasn't stopped him running to other dogs either but that's because he wants to play, nothing else. I really don't like the idea of the op before 6 months and most vets seem to advise around that age - dog rescues hate the thought of more litters when so many dogs need homing and they worry if they let a dog leave without being done the new owners won't bother. Oh and Dudley used to hump his cushion every night, now its only rarely...we quite miss it in a strange way!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf was done at about 5 months on the advice of the vet, I never researched it i just took their word for it. However I've heard since of health benefits to doing it later, you'd maybe have to research those ad I can't remember them, sorry. I can't think of how or if he changed, he is a chunky boy but he was a chunky pup so don't necessarily think that that was the cause x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

My vet suggested 6 months but I think it does depend on each individual vet.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He's certainly not nervous but I wouldn't want him to become so, so will try and wait a while. The cocking thing is interesting - another stage to look forward to eh?! Just arranged a play date with him which may give him something else to think about - remembered a friend of a friend who has a bitch so that will be fun... I hope!!!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bertie has just started humping his bed. He's 12 weeks this Sunday. At his puppy the nurse said the practice recommends 9 months as an average, however sometimes earlier if they feel its needed. I can't wait til he starts to **** his leg as he gets wee all over his belly at the minute!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit was done at 10.5 months and he immediately stopped cocking his leg to mark on walks and now only seems to do it for a genuine wee. He does seem more nervous of other dogs now and will often slow down and wait for dogs to pass, rather than run up to them as he did before - but maybe that was a puppy thing too. The single most obvious thing I've noticed is that he has become so food driven! I sure he thinks about it all day and looks for opportunities to steal at any moment. He went through fussy stages as a pup but now he'd eat anything and I have to watch his weight. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It didn't change Dexter in any way just stopped the embarrassing humping!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh yes I forgot to add the weight thing - some people say they put on weight, they do if you feed them as much as they want, like Jane I noticed a change in Dudley's appetite, he has gone from almost skinny to quite chunky - before I would give him more if he wanted it as he always left something in the bowl when he had his fill, now I have to ignore him when he is scrounging for more which is hard, but I don't want an obese dog!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We had a cave that was neutered at about 9 months. No problems and no change in behaviour either.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami was neutered at 6 months and as others have said, the only thing I noticed was his weight! He has always had a great appetite and I have to be careful not to overfeed him as he is 25 lbs at 1 yr and I dont want any more weight on him. He has never cocked his leg that I have noticed, and that suits me as we have lots of bushes and flowers!!


----------

